# Been discussed before but let's discuss again



## Cornelius (22/8/17)

So Vapecon and all the hype around it has everyone in a semi crazed state. I want all sorts of things, but my nr 1 priority is Batteries. So I want 4 x batt's and am currently thinking 2 x LG HG2 and 2 x Q30's. But now there are Sony's in the mix as well. Help me choose. Currently for a Siglei 213 plus, at generally 55 to 75 watts. I am switching between RTA and Sub ohm and also chain vape. 




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stroes (22/8/17)

I feel your pain sit in exactly the same situation. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (22/8/17)

For 55W to 75W on a dual cell mod, there is no need to go below 3000mAh batteries which are generally 20A. That gives you the most vaping time between recharging. So chocs or pinkies will be fine. If the Sony is 3000mAh as well (VTC6), that would be just as good. There is nothing wrong with using 25A or even 30A batteries. But then you need to recharge more often as they have less mAh capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands (22/8/17)

Bottom line - get whats cheapest

Those are all fantastic batteries, for your use i would forget the Sonys, will probably cost the most. The HG2s are the go to batteries but 30Qs are just as good if not better according to battery expert Mooch

The question is . . . pink or brown?

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

I have 6xHG2's at the moment. Looking to add another 6xHG2's to the collection.
3000mAh serves me well and I don't vape super high wattages so 20A CDR is sufficient.
I imagine 30Q's would also be a suitable option for me considering Mooch's results.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (22/8/17)

My next set of batts will most likely be the 30Q's or the VT6's. I love the HG2's that I currently have but they are best suited in regulated mods where I have none lol 

Here's Mooch's 'bottom line' on the three batts:

"Bottom Line: The VTC6 started with the highest capacity but the 30Q had the smallest loss of capacity after 50 abusive charge-discharge cycles. The HG2 was the loser in these tests, having the lowest starting and finishing capacity.

The VTC6 starts out as the better performer, by a little, and might be the better choice if you aren't using your batteries hard. The 30Q, while not performing quite as well as the VTC6 at the start, would be the better choice if you habitually abuse your batteries, i.e., discharge and charge them hard.

30Q's won't drop in capacity as far or as fast as the VTC's over the long term, retaining about 5%-6% more capacity than the VTC6. Not a huge difference but it could be noticeable.

While the HG2 is still a great battery it's just not quite as good as the other two. It's still a good choice for regulated mods though at about 75W, or less, per battery. It didn't lose quite as much capacity as the VTC6 but its lower overall performance left it with the lowest average capacity at the end of the testing.

Which to choose for the way you vape? You'll have to decide yourself but you won't go wrong with any of any of these batteries."

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/17)

Thanks guys. I would then be going pink on all 4. @R100 each it is a steal. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (22/8/17)

Cornelius said:


> Thanks guys. I would then be going pink on all 4. @R100 each it is a steal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


They are not pink, they are salmon color...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RichJB (22/8/17)

They are pink. The salmon batteries are on another caper. Mr Pink and Mr Brown are on the vaping caper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/17)

Called Pinkies and Chocs globally, can't recall Salmonies or Sally's being mentioned. 
Love that movie @RichJB, didn't even think about that part. Well spotted and quoted. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (23/8/17)

I have a married set of 30Qs and another set of HG2s. Both about 1 year old. One set charges while the other works. I can honestly say that the pinks seem to last longer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Po7713 (23/8/17)

The_Ice said:


> I have a married set of 30Qs and another set of HG2s. Both about 1 year old. One set charges while the other works. I can honestly say that the pinks seem to last longer.


I can confirm this I'm in the same situation, my pinkies outlast the chocs by far even after a year 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/8/17)

My 2 year old pinks last just as long as my 5 month old ones☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

